# (WI) Locked 'N' Loaded's Down And Dirty MH (Chocolate)



## SWIPER (Sep 24, 2006)

Chocolate Stud: Locked'n'loadeds Down And Dirty MH ( Master Hunter 22 Mo.).sire: ( FC-AFC It's All Over Now Baby Blue X Heidl's Believe It Or Not MH ) Mud Is 75 Lbs. Of Looks,style,desire. Mud Is A Guide Dog For Upland And Waterfowl Retrieving Over 3000 birds Each Season. And Is Hunted From Canada To Mexico. Also A Great House And Family Dog! Mud Has All Clearences And Is Eic And Cnm Clear!!! Natural And Shipped Semen Available!!!

CONTACT TOM
920-410-0184
[email protected]

***************
_3rd ad posted for same stud dog 4/19/13_

Chocolate Stud: Locked'n'loadeds Down And Dirty MH ( Master Hunter 22 Mo.).sire: ( FC-AFC It's All Over Now Baby Blue X Heidl's Believe It Or Not MH ) Mud Is 75 Lbs. Of Looks,style,desire. Mud Is A Guide Dog For Upland And Waterfowl Retrieving Over 3000 birds Each Season. And Is Hunted From Canada To Mexico. Also A Great House And Family Dog! Mud Has All Clearences And Is Eic And Cnm Clear!!! Natural And Shipped Semen Available!!!

CONTACT TOM
920-410-0184
[email protected]
Attached Thumbnails


----------

